# Авиация > Фото-Видео >  Чкаловская

## An-Z

Ехал вчера мимо Чкаловской, вдруг смотрю, летит.. ;) Я быстренько на позицию, еле успел фотик расчехлить и сделать пару кадров..
К сожалению число ISO не успел изменить, так и снял на 1600
 :cry: 
В ожидании ещё чего то провёл на поле час, но безрезультатно..

----------


## BratPoRazumu

хе! я их фотать могу не выходя из дома - глиссада четко надо мной, до привода метров сто :)

----------


## An-Z

:Wink:   дак чего не фотаешь?

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> дак чего не фотаешь?


холодно сейчас окно открытым держать :) вот придет весна, тогда... сам хочу "подстеречь" Ил-80 и Ил-82, да и так много интересного прилетает - недавно Ан-22 был, Ту-160 в августе, Ан-124 бывает...

----------


## An-Z

Вот-вот, интересного летает много, а всё весны ждём! :lol:  Форточку то можно открывать лишь на момент съёмки..
Ждём красивых фоток!

----------


## Вячеслав

Работая в монино, повезло застать момент взлёта камулированного Ан-22 и посадку Руслана.  :D Почаще б они летали!

----------


## Nazar

Вот и у меня на зиму все застыло,последнюю фотографию сделал еще в октябре месяце

----------


## Вячеслав

Кстати, а аэродром Левашово под Питером он военный? нашел недавно в Гуглевском поисковике... совсем рядом с городом.
ВТА?

----------


## aban

Иес, ВТА. Ан-12, -26 в основном. Я там стажировку проходил на метео

----------


## An-Z

2Nazar: зато какого красавца зафотал!!! молодец!
2aban: Не совсем так, ведь совсем не обязательно, что транспортные самолёты обязательно принадлежат ВТА. Насколько я знаю в составе ВТА (а сейчас это..какая то ВА) только Ил-76, Ан-22, Ан-124.

----------


## игорь

ребята-не путайте
61 Воздушная армия ВГК(ВТА)
штаб в Москве
Дивизии в Иваново(ЦБПиПЛС)
Тверь Смоленск Оренбург
а Левашово всегда был ВВС ЛенВО
теперь объединенные ВВС и ПВО

----------


## aban

> 2Nazar: зато какого красавца зафотал!!! молодец!
> 2aban: Не совсем так, ведь совсем не обязательно, что транспортные самолёты обязательно принадлежат ВТА. Насколько я знаю в составе ВТА (а сейчас это..какая то ВА) только Ил-76, Ан-22, Ан-124.


Извиняюсь, не успел проснуцца :oops: ... Ил-76, Ан-22, Ан-124 я действительно там не видел. И вообще, левашовской полосы для них хватит?

----------


## An-Z

2aban  :Wink:  ничё, бывает.. бывал в Левашово несколько раз, но данной техники там не видал :D  Наверно и не увижу.. маловат для них аэродром.  Разве что Ил-76 можно теоретически "посадить".

----------


## Nazar

> ребята-не путайте
> 61 Воздушная армия ВГК(ВТА)
> штаб в Москве
> Дивизии в Иваново(ЦБПиПЛС)
> Тверь Смоленск Оренбург
> а Левашово всегда был ВВС ЛенВО
> теперь объединенные ВВС и ПВО


Живу в паре километрах от Левашово,знаю и бываю на всех военных аэродромах области и первый раз слышу что-бы в Левашово кроме транспортников что-то другое стояло,
Только что специально позвонил отцу,на его летной памяти(соответственно с 1975года) в Левашово всегда был полк ВТА, аналогичный полку ВТА в Луастари,а им он был интересен как запасной аэродром при перегонке Ту-16 на Пушкинский АРЗ

----------


## Spotter

138 отдельный смешанный авиационный полк 76 ВА, потом 202 осаэ, позднее вернули вроде уровень полка, но уже 6 А ВВС-ПВО.
По матчасти: Ан-12, Ан-24 (были, сейчас не знаю), Ан-26 различные, Ту-134 командующего ЛенВО, Ми-8 различные, в т.ч. салоны, Ми-9, ранее Ми-6ВКП, Ми-22..
Придворный аэродром ЛенВО и ЛенВМБ

----------


## An-Z

2Nazar: так никто и не говорит, что в Левашово что то другое базируется. Дело в том, что очень часто не видят разницы между военно-транспортными самолётами и военно-транспортной авиацией.
ВТА у нас сейчас представлена именно 61 ВА, как Игорь и написал.
В составе ВТА сейчас нет Ан-12, Ан-26, Ан-72. Все эти и другие самолёты находятся в различных ОСАП (ОАЭ) ВВС (ВМФ, ФПС, РВСН и т.д.)
А в Луостари сидел 97 (кажись)ОТАП ВВС СФ, наверняка видел ты их в Североморске, после разгона там сидели.. с белыми мишками на бортах

----------


## AC

> 61 Воздушная армия ВГК(ВТА)
> штаб в Москве
> Дивизии в Иваново(ЦБПиПЛС)
> Тверь Смоленск Оренбург


Одна дивизия осталась всего -- 12 Мгинская втад (Тверь -- Мигалово)
И некоторое количетсво отдельных втап.
103 втад (Смоленск) расформирована в 2002-м
18 гв втад выводилась в Оренбург из Прибалтики (полки -- в Оренбург, Орск и Шадринск), но практически сразу после этого прекратила свое существование.

----------


## игорь

позвонил я в ВТА
Ан-12 8шт в Оренбурге(штатные)
и заштатных тьма

----------


## AC

> Ан-12 8 шт в Оренбурге(штатные)
> и заштатных тьма


Там кстати до сих пор есть летающие постановщики помех Ан-12БК-ППС
Их даже периодически привлекают на учения
Крайне редкая по нынешним временам машина

----------


## An-Z

> позвонил я в ВТА
> Ан-12 8шт в Оренбурге(штатные)
> и заштатных тьма


Ух тыж!! Спасибо за инфу!

В Луостари сидел 912 ОТАП СФ, с 06.60 по 04.93..

----------


## AC

> позвонил я в ВТА
> Ан-12 8шт в Оренбурге(штатные)
> и заштатных тьма


Кстати, в 3 аэ 117 втап вместе с Ан-12БК-ППС штатно входят Ан-24 и Ан-26

----------


## An-Z

А среди этих Ан-26 есть РТ или подобные модификации? Спасибо за интересное уточнение!!

----------


## AC

> А среди этих Ан-26 есть РТ или подобные модификации? Спасибо за интересное уточнение!!


В крайнем номере "АиК" (2/06) статья М.Никольского как раз про оренбургский 117 втап. Там проо это и написано. Есть там одна свежая фото, с Ан-26 и Ан-24 (№44 красный) на стоянке. Надо будет посмотреть по антеннам -- РТ на ней Ан-26 или обычный.

----------


## AC

> А среди этих Ан-26 есть РТ или подобные модификации? Спасибо за интересное уточнение!!


Посмотрел журнал. На фото как раз РТ, судя по обилию антенн, натыканных в носовой части.

----------


## Вячеслав

Опа, задал вопрос и забыв где его задавал, погрешил на модераторство, что мол грохнули во избежании :oops:  :D 
теперь и ветку можно переименовывать :lol: Спасибо всем за ответы.
А летают там часто?

----------


## An-Z

И снова удивительное стечение обстоятельств.. я при фотоаппарате... ясный вечер.. и нарастающий рокот плывущего Ан-22...
Поняв, что он будет заходить на посадку с северо-запада прикидываю, что успеваю доехать до поля и поймать его на глиссаде..

----------


## An-Z

сливая фотки, нашёл красивый кадр.. там же..но пару лет назад

----------

один движок не работаел? :o

----------


## Nazar

А здесь все четыре

----------

не, ну на вашем видно что они работают, а у Андрея уж очень чётко он прорисован, размытости лопастей нету  :)

----------


## Nazar

> не, ну на вашем видно что они работают, а у Андрея уж очень чётко он прорисован, размытости лопастей нету  :)


Да шутю я так :D  :) 
А на самолм деле на этой фотографии Андрея этот момент лучше виден

----------


## An-Z

:)  У него на самом деле один движок стоял, финт во флюгере.. гляньте темку Ил-22, там это чётко видно.. Говорят, это вполне обычное дело у "чкаловских" экипажей, я сам неоднократно тут наблюдал полёты Ил-18-семейства с отключенным движком..

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Обычная тренировка с одним выключенным, подтверждаю, тоже наблюдал.

----------


## AC

> Обычная тренировка с одним выключенным, подтверждаю, тоже наблюдал.


Хорошо, что хотя бы на Чкаловской проводят такие тренировки...

----------


## sss

такие тренировки проводят и в Кубинке
http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1042695/L/

и, думаю, везде, где в курсе есть упражнение "Посадка с отказавшим двигателем"

----------


## An-Z

> Хорошо, что хотя бы на Чкаловской проводят такие тренировки...


Не всё так плохо.. тренируются и в других местах, и на других многдвигательных самолётах, просто там любопытных с фотоаппаратами гораздо меньше.. 8)

----------


## sss

> просто там любопытных с фотоаппаратами гораздо меньше.. 8)


да разве мы любопытные? нам это уже давно все наскучило...
подумаешь, двигатель выключили... или даже два...

----------


## timsz

А что это за самолет, если не секрет?

----------


## Слава

Там же написано - Ил-18  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## Foxbat

Да что там многодвигательные, ЦПАТ на показах практикует... :cry:  :? 



http://www.foxbat.ru/maks/kubinka200...006_strizhi038



http://www.foxbat.ru/maks/kubinka200...006_strizhi040

http://www.foxbat.ru/maks/kubinka200...strizhi_04.htm

----------


## sss

> А что это за самолет, если не секрет?


а Вы заголовок файла не сумели прочесть?

----------


## timsz

Не догадался...  :oops:

----------


## Nazar

У американских палубников, должна быть фотография Ту-16 с заглушками на обоих движках, в этом вылете участвовал борт отца и еще один борт, так вот на втором, перед взлетом не вытащили заглушки и они встали поперек ВЗ, борт полностью отлетал полет, а узнал об этом именно от амеров, оператор Томкета, ему на это указал.
Интересно было-бы найти эту фотографию.

----------


## F70173

*sss*
ну если так наскучило, то что туда ездишь?

----------


## sss

> *sss*
> ну если так наскучило, то что туда ездишь?


смайлик пожимания плечами
шутки нужно обязательно объяснять?

----------


## Кирилл Кириллов

АН12 из С_ПБ на каком аэродроме? Левашово ВТА сейчас там АН12-26 Ту134 МИ8 салон и вроде все остольное стоит.

----------


## sss

> АН12 из С_ПБ на каком аэродроме?


Видимо, в Левашово, если речь о военных Ан-12




> Левашово ВТА сейчас там АН12-26 Ту134 МИ8 салон и вроде все остольное стоит.


ошибка, повторенная уже невесть сколько СОТЕН раз
Левашово никаким боком не относится к ВТА

любой самолет ВТА - транспортный, но не любой транспортный самолет - ВТАшный

----------


## Кирилл Кириллов

sss не в левашово такого нету АН12. Уточнил они не ВТА :)  они 138 ОСАП

----------


## sss

> Левашово ... сейчас там АН12...





> не в левашово такого нету АН12.


Это как понимать? Если ставить знаки препинания, то смысл может меняться вплоть до противоположного
Вы про какой Ан-12 и что, собственно, хотите узнать-то?




> Уточнил они не ВТА :)  они 138 ОСАП


Я об этом Вам и писал

----------


## Кирилл Кириллов

Как на фото раскрашенного Ан12 в левашово нету

----------


## AC

> Как на фото раскрашенного Ан12 в левашово нету


Это чкаловский борт.

----------

АС  понял спасибо

----------


## AC

> А что это за самолет, если не секрет?


Вот он:
http://www.jetphotos.net/viewphoto.php?id=5859713
Кстати, это борт 929 глиц.

----------


## Бобер

садились мы  раз  в  чкаловском. на фоткать  успел не много. да и не очень.

----------


## Кирилл Кириллов

бобер. здравствуйте у вас есть фото МИ8эх. так для частной колекции не для распространения.

----------


## Бобер

вертолет ми-8эх? эх-что  такое? а ми-8  есть приличная коллекция разных модификаций. вплоть до  последней ми-38.

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> вертолет ми-8эх? эх-что  такое? а ми-8  есть приличная коллекция разных модификаций. вплоть до  последней ми-38.


Ну как, вот раньше была модификация Ми-8АХ, так то, помнится, знатная машина была! А потом как занялись всякими модернизациями, так и пошли эти... Ми-8ЭХ. Вот ещё, говорят, скоро Ми-8ОХ запустят в серию. О, времена...

----------


## Кирилл Кириллов

Бобру
опечатка я имел введу ми восьмЫХ МИ8ЫХ :D  А есть фото МИ8 слухач у него с зади как парабалическая антенна вылазила?  Есть фото не выставчных МИ8, обычных рабочих лошадок ВВС? МИ38 у меня тоже есть, а МИ17МТВ5 у нас есть в рядах ВВС? с ув Кирилл.

----------


## Бобер

Ми-8эх  есть. машина не  серийная. сделана на заказ. 1 штука! эксклюзив. фото есть. я сам не знал, что эх.

слухач - не сзади, а по  бокам.  тоже есть фото.  их тоже мало было  выпущено.

МИ17МТВ5 - в войсках не  видел ( там где я был. может где и есть. надо узнавать. )  у гражданских  нет.

обычных  рабочих лошадок фотки есть. пиши в личку.

вообще, ми-8 много модификаций. ми-8ОХ, даже если есть,  в серию не пустят!  нет таких планов.

----------

Ми-8МТВ-5 в стандартной военной окраске есть в Торжке. Смотришь на аэродром и создается иллюзия, что эти машины есть на вооружении...

----------

Ми-8МТВ-5 а не  МИ17МТВ5! разницы по  вашему нет? кстате в торжке 2 варианта раскраски! какой из них стандартный? :lol:

----------


## Кирилл Кириллов

эта элюзия с торжка в 2007 должна придти в прибылово лен обл и еще МИ35

----------


## %u041A%u0438%u0440%u0438%

Бобру, можете паказать фото слухача? у него вроде сзади было отец так говорит он на нем летал в ГСВГ я хочу модель сделать его. У меня есть модели МИ8т,мт, амтш, таблетка, в разработках МТВ5, ППА. Как можно посмотреть фото редких МИ8? http://foto.mail.ru/mail/kirill83s-pb/129/ здесь из немногих моих моделей

----------

ми-35  в торжке уже пол года  точно!!!!
пишите в личку. фото слухача будут!

----------


## Бобер

извините. не вошел. в смысле не зарегистрировался!
ми-35 в торжке уже пол года точно!!!! 
пишите в личку. фото слухача будут!

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

а как в личку писать?

----------


## AC

> эта элюзия с торжка в 2007 должна придти в прибылово лен обл и еще МИ35


А на чем в Торжке учить будут?

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

разговаривал с летунами с прибылово говорят с торжка придут , а торжок наверно новое придет. Или может попользыватся дадут элюзию создать :lol: и обратно заберут.

----------


## Бобер

добавляю еще фотки чкаловского.

----------


## GAV

Други. Пытаюсь уточнить.
Журнал "Взлёт" говорит, что на А/Б Чкаловский базируются четыре Ил-80 в составе эскадрильи ВзПУ. Верны ли номера?
RA-86146, RA-86147, RA-86148, RA-86149

----------


## AC

> Верны ли номера?


Да, номера эти.

----------


## Zaraza

Уважаемые фотографы, если будет у кого-нибудь возможность, пожалуйста сфотографируйте в деталях Ту-104, который стоит в Чкаловской.

----------


## GAV

Тяжело грузится систама...
*AC* Спасибо.
Просто 86148-го в сети фоток не обнаружил.

----------


## F70173

*GAV* и не обнаружешь

----------


## F70173

*GAV* и не обнаружешь

----------


## GAV

Похоже на то...
RA-86148  IL-86  51483205046 CCCP-86148,RA-86148..... UK-86148
Когда он сменил регистрацию?[/quote]

----------


## GAV

*F70173*
На AVIAFORUMе -ветка "реестр ил-86" было показано фото и методом исключения это 86148
http://www.vgtu.veta.ru/mkportal/mod...lbum/a_181.jpg
А чем 148 так отличается от других, что фото "и не обнаружешь"?
И невольно  закрадывается .... а был ли он?
[/quote]

----------


## Вячеслав

теперь можно 8) Весьма интересная книжечка, вышедшая в Чехии давны-давно, вроде середина 90-ых. Довольно интересные снимки, с весьма интересных ракурсов довольно "секретных" бортов. 
Да, чего только не делали в те года.... :twisted: А щас за публикацию в родном журнале фоты "в нос" галдёш поднимают....

----------


## AC

> И невольно  закрадывается .... а был ли он?


Да был, был.. :D

----------


## F70173

*Вячеслав*  про фото "в нос" это вы что имели ввиду? АиК номер годичной давности? Или "Взлёт"?

----------


## Вячеслав

Да оба. Вроде говорили, что возмущались компетентные органы.  :lol:

----------


## GAV

Вячеслав, спасибо за фотоподтверждение 148.
Внешне 148 = 149 .
Мне больше по душе "лапушистый"147.
Ну а "компетентные органы" на то и органы, что бы болеть...

----------


## AC

Фото Ан-12 RA-12137 в Чкаловской (С) Сергей Цветков.
В первом случае -- дата "Май 2006 г.":
http://www.airforce.ru/photogallery/...12/page_01.htm
Во втором -- 9 мая 2007 г.
http://www.myaviation.net/search/pho...383&size=large
Вопрос: что есть истина?

----------


## Foxbat

Вторую дату могу подтвердить: http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1211617/L/



Хотя мало ли он когда летал, машина местная. ;)

----------


## AC

> Вторую дату могу подтвердить: http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1211617/L/
> Хотя мало ли он когда летал, машина местная. ;)


Вот и я как-то больше склоняюсь в пользу второй...  :Smile:

----------


## Pilot

Этот же Ан-12 в субботу в Кубинке был на АРЗ

----------


## sss

> Фото Ан-12 RA-12137 в Чкаловской (С) Сергей Цветков.
> В первом случае -- дата "Май 2006 г.":
> http://www.airforce.ru/photogallery/...12/page_01.htm
> 
> Вопрос: что есть истина?


истина то, что Дима (Срибный) поставил вместо 2007 года 2006
возможно, чтоб не подставить меня, а может, просто не туда нажал

----------


## AC

> истина то, что Дима (Срибный) поставил вместо 2007 года 2006
> возможно, чтоб не подставить меня, а может, просто не туда нажал


Спасибо  :Smile:

----------


## andrew_78

Из серии "услышал тарахтит - фотик в зубы - и бегом через поле" :)

"Василий Семененко" на заходе в ЧКЛ летом 2008. Кадры любительские, так что не взыщите.

----------


## AC

> Из серии "услышал тарахтит - фотик в зубы - и бегом через поле" :)
> 
> "Василий Семененко" на заходе в ЧКЛ летом 2008. Кадры любительские, так что не взыщите.


Спасибо!  :Smile:

----------


## andrew_78

> Спасибо!


Нема за шо.
28.08.07

----------


## andrew_78

в этот же день

----------


## AC

Кстати, в Чкаловской наконец привели в порядок "Скальпель" -- RA-86906:
http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...6MD/1460208/L/
Еще недавно он был таким:
http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...6MD/1307161/L/

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Кстати, в Чкаловской наконец привели в порядок "Скальпель" -- RA-86906:
> http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...6MD/1460208/L/
> Еще недавно он был таким:
> http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...6MD/1307161/L/


А чей это борт? Т.е. кому он принадлежит?

----------


## AC

> А чей это борт? Т.е. кому он принадлежит?


8 адон. На нем, кстати, появилась теперь эмблема 223 ло.

----------


## Фотограф

> *F70173*
> На AVIAFORUMе -ветка "реестр ил-86" было показано фото и методом исключения это 86148
> http://www.vgtu.veta.ru/mkportal/mod...lbum/a_181.jpg
> А чем 148 так отличается от других, что фото "и не обнаружешь"?
> И невольно  закрадывается .... а был ли он?


[/QUOTE]

Он и сейчас есть, периодически проверяет связь с РП Чкаловского аэродрома и запускает двигатели. Крайний раз видел в небе борт 86148  17 марта 2009 года. 
У меня есть профили всех четырёх самолётов Ил-80. Выложить ?

----------


## Фотограф

> Кстати, в Чкаловской наконец привели в порядок "Скальпель" -- RA-86906:
> http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...6MD/1460208/L/
> Еще недавно он был таким:
> http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...6MD/1307161/L/


Точнее будет - вернулся из ремонта. Сию летает, (УТП и по делам). Иногда бывает разведчиком погоды.

----------


## AC

Вопрос вот тут у меня возник...
Если верить подписи этой фото:
http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...B-2/1576209/L/
...это кабина борта Ту-154Б2 RA-85534 (серийный 82А534) 8 адон (223 ло) ВВС РФ с Чкаловской.
Но что за форма у экипажа? Что за погоны?

----------


## muk33

> Вопрос вот тут у меня возник...
> Если верить подписи этой фото:
> http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...B-2/1576209/L/
> ...это кабина борта Ту-154Б2 RA-85534 (серийный 82А534) 8 адон (223 ло) ВВС РФ с Чкаловской.
> Но что за форма у экипажа? Что за погоны?


Летчики 8 ад(он) официально имеют комплекты формы ГВФ.  И, как правило, пилотские свидетельства пилотов ГА.

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> Летчики 8 ад(он) официально имеют комплекты формы ГВФ.  И, как правило, пилотские свидетельства пилотов ГА.


(занудно) :)
с небольшим уточнением - не ГВФ, а ГА ("Гражданский Воздушный Флот" давно не употребляется за исключением среди своих - например, если кто-либо упоминает "ГАФ", то с очень большой вероятностью он из КИИГА (до того - КИ ГВФ, вот так интересно "в народе" старые и новые названия сложились)))
формы МГА СССР на складах 8-й дивизии еще пару лет назад было много (из того что не пользовалось спросом), при этом фуражек и петлиц не было вообще, знакомые интересовались нет ли лишних из сохраненного как память о ГА :)
пилотское свидетельство ГА необходимо для полетов по международным воздушным линиям

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> Вопрос вот тут у меня возник...
> Если верить подписи этой фото:
> http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...B-2/1576209/L/
> ...это кабина борта Ту-154Б2 RA-85534 (серийный 82А534) 8 адон (223 ло) ВВС РФ с Чкаловской.
> Но что за форма у экипажа? Что за погоны?


АФЛ потихоньку наезжает на ВВС на тему полетов военных бортов под их trade mark :) наезжали сильнее, но ВВС отбилось предложив оплатить перекрас и напомнив кто является главным акционером обеих авиакомпаний:) в итоге изобрели формы 223-го и 224-го ЛО (многие по-прежнему в МГА СССР, формы двойной комплект), машины потихоньку перекрашивают, причем поначалу сгоряча на том же Чкаловском красили под АК "Россия" :) сейчас спокойнее, с учетом нового облика и выведения бортов... :(

----------


## AC

> АФЛ потихоньку наезжает на ВВС на тему полетов военных бортов под их trade mark :) наезжали сильнее, но ВВС отбилось предложив оплатить перекрас и напомнив кто является главным акционером обеих авиакомпаний:) в итоге изобрели формы 223-го и 224-го ЛО (многие по-прежнему в МГА СССР, формы двойной комплект), машины потихоньку перекрашивают, причем поначалу сгоряча на том же Чкаловском красили под АК "Россия" :) сейчас спокойнее, с учетом нового облика и выведения бортов... :(


1) 223-й и 224-й летные отряды вообще давненько были созданы уже -- в январе 1993 года.
2) Про "МГА СССР" не понял, честно говоря... Кто "по-прежнему в МГА СССР"???... Да и нет уже ни МГА у нас, ни СССР...
3) Про двойной комплект формы -- интересно, спасибо.
4) Про перекраску -- тот самый борт 85534 ее и прошел как раз в 2006 году, сменив "аэрофлотовскую" ливрею на чкаловскую с логотипом "223 ло":
http://www.airliners.net/search/phot...nct_entry=true

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> ...
> 2) Про "МГА СССР" не понял, честно говоря... Кто "по-прежнему в МГА СССР"???... Да и нет уже ни МГА у нас, ни СССР...
> ...


имелась в виду форма МГА СССР, прежняя, темно-синяя. ее продолжали выдавать и носить и после распада СССР, отчего иногда ЛПС в такой форме называли "летчики из прошлого" :)

----------


## AC

> имелась в виду форма МГА СССР, прежняя, темно-синяя. ее продолжали выдавать и носить и после распада СССР, отчего иногда ЛПС в такой форме называли "летчики из прошлого" :)


А-а-а... Теперь понял Вас...  :Smile:

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> А-а-а... Теперь понял Вас...


из-за такого маскарада бывали забавные случаи, постараюсь на днях написать рассказик, выложу в "курилке"  :Smile:

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> из-за такого маскарада бывали забавные случаи, постараюсь на днях написать рассказик, выложу в "курилке"


собственно, 
http://www.bigler.ru/selection_result.php?author_id=24
первый на странице

----------


## muk33

> (занудно) :)
> с небольшим уточнением - не ГВФ, а ГА ("Гражданский Воздушный Флот" давно не употребляется за исключением среди своих - например, если кто-либо упоминает "ГАФ", то с очень большой вероятностью он из КИИГА (до того - КИ ГВФ, вот так интересно "в народе" старые и новые названия сложились)))
> формы МГА СССР на складах 8-й дивизии еще пару лет назад было много (из того что не пользовалось спросом), при этом фуражек и петлиц не было вообще, знакомые интересовались нет ли лишних из сохраненного как память о ГА :)
> пилотское свидетельство ГА необходимо для полетов по международным воздушным линиям


Сейчас даже чаще! Раньше говорили "ушел в Аэрофлот", а теперь среди своих и употребляется, чтоб не утруждать себя перечислением названий авиакомпаний. Я недавно почти официальную таблицу видел, типа "убыль летного состава", так вот там одна графа так и называется "ГВФ".

----------


## OKA

"Чкаловский: Один день из жизни Аэродрома август 2016 (выпуск 31)"

----------


## OKA

"Январь 2017 (выпуск 34) "

----------


## OKA

"Авиационная база Воздушно-космических сил (ВКС) в Московской области переформирована в авиационную дивизию особого назначения.

В состав авиационного парка соединения ВКС входят транспортные и пассажирские самолеты и вертолеты  Ту-154, Ту-134, Ил-62, Ил-76, Ил-18, Ан-148, А-12, Ан-26, Ми-8 и другая авиационная техника.

Авиационная дивизия особого назначения ВКС предназначена для перевозки личного состава, техники и грузов в интересах Вооруженных Сил РФ,  выполнения задач поисково-спасательного обеспечения, спасательно-эвакуационных работ и др.

Департамент информации и массовых коммуникаций Министерства обороны РФ"

Авиабаза ВКС России в Подмосковье переформирована в авиационную дивизию особого назначения : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации





"...До расформирования в 2010 году самолеты и вертолеты дивизии особого назначения перевозили, а в случае необходимости и эвакуировали советских и российских военнослужащих и гражданских специалистов из горячих точек по всей планете.

По мнению экспертов, новая авиационная часть станет важнейшим логистическим элементом обеспечения военной операции в Сирии, а также расширяющегося российского международного военного сотрудничества. В авиационный парк АДОН войдут турбореактивные Ту-134 и Ту-154, трансконтинентальные Ил-62 и даже раритетные турбовинтовые Ил-18. Все летательные аппараты дивизии прошли специальную доработку. В частности, на них были установлены засекречивающие системы связи и современное радионавигационное оборудование, позволяющее выполнять полеты по международным пассажирским воздушным трассам.

АДОН ведет свою историю от сформированного в 1927 году авиазвена особого назначения. Позже эта воинская часть была переформирована в авиационный отряд, эскадрилью, а затем и полк особого назначения. В 1942 году авиаполк стал бригадой, а затем и дивизией особого назначения. Летчики и штурманы авиационной части помимо перевозки людей и грузов проводили испытания новейших образцов авиационной техники, а также осуществляли уникальные сверхдальние полеты. На ее самолете совершил свой единственный перелет по воздуху (на конференцию в Тегеран) Иосиф Сталин.

После войны летный состав дивизии занимался перевозкой личного состава и грузов по всему земному шару, в том числе в Афганистан, Анголу и Вьетнам. Самолеты и вертолеты дивизии постоянно привлекались для перевозки военно-политического руководства СССР и России, а также обеспечения их визитов в зарубежные страны.

В 2010 году АДОН была расформирована, а на ее базе была сформирована 800-я авиационная база (АвБ) 2-го разряда, куда и были переданы все самолеты и вертолеты особого назначения.

— Дивизию понизили в статусе до обычного авиационного полка, — рассказал военный историк Дмитрий Болтенков. — Был сокращен личный состав, а многие самолеты выведены из эксплуатации и находились на консервации в Чкаловском. Оставшиеся машины преимущественно использовались для перевозки пассажиров и грузов по территории России. Активно за рубеж летали только специально дооборудованные под перевозку министра обороны авиалайнеры.

Но с началом операции в Сирии Ту-154, Ил-18 и Ил-62 с 800-й авиабазы стали постоянными гостями в небе этой страны. Самолеты не только перевозят солдат и офицеров, но и выполняют роль лидеров у перелетающих на авиабазу Хмеймим фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-24 и Су-34 и истребителей Су-30 и Су-35. По данным ресурса FlightRadar24, в месяц самолеты особого назначения выполняют ежемесячно несколько десятков «сирийских» рейсов.  

— Для перевозки обычных военнослужащих с личными вещами и оружием лучше всего подходят обычные гражданские авиалайнеры, — рассказал «Известиям» независимый военный эксперт Антон Лавров. — В отличие от военно-транспортных самолетов в таких машинах больше места для обычных пассажиров и в них удобнее лететь на большие расстояния. Также авиалайнеры более скоростные и на их обслуживание и эксплуатацию требуется меньше ресурсов. Поэтому для перевозки личного состава в Афганистан, Ирак и другие отдаленные районы земного шара страны НАТО и США уже давно активно используют гражданские авиалайнеры.

По словам эксперта, самолеты 800-й авиабазы стали важнейшим логистическим элементом российской операции в Сирии...'

http://izvestia.ru/news/653836

----------


## OKA

"Чкаловский: Один день из жизни аэродрома май 2017 (выпуск 39) "

----------


## OKA

"Чкаловский: Один день из жизни Аэродрома июнь 2017 (выпуск 40)"

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

Помониторьте Чкаловский - Страница 158

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

Хорош! ))

У "Звезды"  модель в каталоге на 2020г. заявлена в 144)

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

Есть кадры с красавцем "Антеем"))

----------

